

Surviving Legacy Code - huytoan_pc
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2013/04/02/surviving-legacy-code

======
greenyoda
This article was written by Steven Sinofsky, former president of the Windows
Division at Microsoft.

[http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/stevesi/](http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/stevesi/)

